
Former Apple employee sues for violation of labor code - nickb
http://www.macworld.com/article/134862/2008/08/lawsuit.html
======
OrangeCoconut
It's sad that so many companies force overtime without compensation. My time
is the most valuable thing in the world to me, I couldn't imaging being given
the choice of donating it to my company or finding another job. Maybe I'm just
lucky to have avoided that situation so far?

I understand that there might be times when it's necessary but they should be
few and far between.

~~~
briansmith
Hours and wages are negotiated between the employee and the employer.

Everybody should know how many hours a week they are expected to work and/or
be on call before they start. And, you can ask for that in writing. If you ask
them "how many hours a week am I expected to work" and they say "40", but they
fire you for working less than 60, then the company defrauded you. But, if
they say "60" and they fire you for working less than 60 then you only have
yourself to blame.

If you have a written statement about the hours you are required to work or be
on call, you can pretty much never be fired for failure to work more without
compensation. Get it in writing.

~~~
helveticaman
What if they fire you for some shitty pretext?

~~~
briansmith
Let's say your employer lied to you in the interview, then fired you because
you stuck to the original agreement. Then they lied about the reason they
fired you so that you will have a difficult time getting unemployment benefits
and you will have no reference to use for future interviews. What should you
do?

A lawyer will be able to give you much better advise than I can. My guess is
that your lawyer will help you get a nice little severance package and help
ensure that your lying, cheating employer provides you with a solid reference
to help you attain future employment.

I am not saying that you should get a lawyer so that you can sue them; I am
just saying that a lawyer will be very helpful to understand the situation and
for negotiating the terms of your departure. A lawyer's stationary is a very
valuable negotiation tool.

Obviously, you should never sign anything or agree to anything, without your
lawyer's advice. I think such a sneaky employer might try to trick you into
signing away your rights immediately when they fire you. But, if you refuse to
sign, what are they going to do? Fire you again?

------
stcredzero
8/7/2008 9:57am Central Time. This headline appears right above, "Parasites
that Brainwash their Host."

